# 2005 Wave Sport kayaks are here!



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

The new Wave Sport EZG 42, 50 and 60's are here. The Diesel and ZG are back for another round again as well. Demos are here for most boats and new Werner demo paddles are here too. 

It's that time of year, new toys are showing up everyday. Deal season on 2004 overstock. So, stop on by and give us a visit. Confluence Kayaks in Denver. 303-433-3676


----------



## westfall (Sep 19, 2004)

will you be demoing the EZG 50 at Meyer's or any of the other pools?


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## bryank (Mar 2, 2005)

*Stoked on the EZG's*

I've paddled the EZG 50 a handful of times now. To be honest, I've never paddled a boat that actually lived up to the hype like this boat does. It is twice as loose and fast as the EZ was on waves, and it cartwheels like a dream. Definitely the easiest boat to paddle that I've ever tried. Please do yourself a favor and TRY this boat before you buy a Fun or anything else. I think you'll instantly be hooked.
Bryan Kirk


----------



## westfall (Sep 19, 2004)

I did try the EZG50 at Meyer's Pool on Sunday and liked it a lot. I currently paddling an S6 but I like the feel of this boat much better. Now I've just gotta try it on the river ...


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

> Please do yourself a favor and TRY this boat before you buy a Fun or anything else.


Userid bryank was created 10 minutes before his post above.

I love it when someone creates a new userid and touts a product very strongly on this forum. It makes you suspicious. Love the internet....


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice observation, Stiff, you must be a detective.  

In my opinion, BryanK is just trying to tell everybody his personal experience of paddling a really good boat. Yeah sure he is trying to plug the EZG on a forum post, but who cares. It's good information to know that the WAVE SPORT EZG is a sweet boat!!!! I can't wait to paddle it!

Thanks for the post BryanK....and when are you coming out to CO???

Mark Olson


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I for one will trust this BK guy's opinion on any piece of gear. Even if he has only been on the buz for 1 post. From what I have seen there is no direct correlation between buz posts and boating knowledge. The opposite seems to be true in many cases. I could be wrong.

My 2 cents


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

I'm calling *bullshit* on you guys. 

It is pure baloney to say one boat is so much better than another these days. It all depends on what your skills are and what you want to do with the boat. All modern boats are compromises between competing features. 

When you guys say this boat is the best, there is a 99% chance that you have a bias, like your job is to plug Wavesport or you have a grudge. It sounds to me like Wavesport is concerned that Jackson Kayaks is taking too much of your business and you are responding with dirty methods. 

Yes, you can say whatever bullshit you want on this forum, and, yes, there are some people who will be swayed by it. But not many people will be that gullible. Grow up.


----------



## monkeyaker (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoa kids, let's all just take a time-out for a while....I'm sure everyone's boats are very nice....


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

BK is a Wavesport paddler and I'm sure that he's paddled a ton of other boats besides his current sponsor's....but guess what....who cares if he's talking up a particular boat? I don't give a shit and you shouldn't let it get to you either....would you expect anything different from a sponsored paddler but praise for his sponsor's boats? And in a thread about the new boats from his sponsor? Sounds like you need to grow up.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Sweet! This thread is the new "Treasure Canyon"! 

(( PS, Stiff .. while you have a point about it being Bryan's job to promote his sponsor, you are free to disregard the post without feeling compelled to do forensics on the user ID & make lame comments. All he said is "try this before you buy that" -- not "dirty" strategy. And furthermore, show some freakin' respect to one of the most accomplished pro kayakers on the planet. ))


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Stiff,
I am sorry if my detective joke offended you. It was just that... A JOKE! I was very amused that somebody took the time to investigate a person's profile. I did not mean to offend or upset you. My guess is that you own a Fun and you thought he was ripping on the Fun. I can't speak for BryanK but I do think he was not implying that.

BUT---I do, however, think you are taking this WAY to seriously!!!! It's funny how one person's perspective can differ from another about what a post means. I got that BryanK was telling people to simply *TRY* this boat before you buy anohter boat. You obviously got something completely different.

You are right about people being BIASED about boats. EVERY PADDLER is biased, not just pro's and rep's. But, BryanK's post WAS NOT biased. He simply said to *TRY* this boat. 

Technology and R&D have created better boats!! It's a fact. There IS a difference between a Fun and a EZG. Whether or not you like one over the other is up to you(the individual paddler) to decide. BryanK made his decision about this boat and wanted to express how much he enjoyed it, and then he said *TRY* this boat. I for one, would love to take the advice of one of the best paddlers in the world about how good a boat might be.

BTW- I doubt that Wave Sport is concerned about the Jackson boats, you made that up all on your own.


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

I think bryank should have said he is a sponsor of Wavesport boats. 

I think it is a little underhanded for him to say *"TRY this boat before you buy a Fun"*


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Yer right Stiff. He's a sly devil, that guy ... tryin' to milk ya for every last penny ... And don't let him around your sister either.


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

me thinks bryank has lots of friends who are saying, aw, it's OK for him to be deceptive.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

If you think that's deceptive, you oughtta come to my 'hood for some poker sometime. 

Bring lots of cash.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

What was I thinking. I let Brian talk me into a Head Trip Helmet last year. He showed me his and told me how it would be the _best_ protection for my head from a hard impact. Now I find out he's a sponsored paddler for Wavesport and Head Trip? What a crock that guy must have been spewing. Biased SOB!

But the helmet did save my head if not my life...hmmm. Maybe he actually knows about the products that are out there?

What night's poker night?


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*Stiffie for BK*

Stiffie. Is that what you have for Bryan? Are you trolling or R U 4 real? Are you going to slam Hobie for promoting Dagger kayaks on the Buzz, or is it ok because he signs Hobie/ Dagger kayaks. (sorry Hobie you're just my example) Or is it ok because he is a good local boy that we all know??? Either way sounds like you had an OD on Viagra. Take a deep breath, water is on the way, Stiffler !


----------



## JonS (Sep 9, 2004)

> At your size the Diesel 65 would be a dream for what you said you want it for.





> I've paddled the EZG 50 a handful of times now. To be honest, I've never paddled a boat that actually lived up to the hype like this boat does. It is twice as loose and fast as the EZ was on waves, and it cartwheels like a dream.


 BK has a second post, as you may know. He is reported to have a relationship with Wavesport and is promoting it's products. It sounds like he is doing his job, but his approach is troubling. In the case of the Diesel, the poster was probably looking for independent advice on a boat. What was the reply? I'd call it a sales pitch. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I think it's appropriate to disclose a bias in this situation. I like to know the source of all the information I get. I think it is useful to put information into context, it's just more useful that way. So maybe it's not a big deal, but I went back and read the original post and it smells like spray. I should also say that I think the fun comment was totally inappropriate. I hope that in the future, commercial posters will identify themselves and their professional relationships. Transparency and forthrightness are good things, don't you think? I also think that it is disrespectful to this on line community to (semi-)anonymously puff products. I realize that it goes on and probably won't stop anytime soon.
All of this being said, I wouldn't mind trying the ezg's this year. Too bad there is no such thing as a student discount for kayaks.

JonS

-ohh yeah, I'm not a pro and I have old crappy gear.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Shame on Brian for signing his emails with his REAL name. And Brook for that matter with his little banner letting everyone know where he's from. Why can't you guys be more like the anonymous bashers from nowhere with cute little handles?

Stiffler? B-you had to go there didn't you? Email me if you're up for shooting some athletes in the BC on Monday. A few who are in town for the Gravity Games are taking a little field trip with us then.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Who cares? Maybe Bryan mentioned the Fun because those Jackson boats get talked up all the time on the Buzz by a rep and nobody freaks about that.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

go here:

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/bumperhit.html


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

*my 2 cents*

I'll have to agree, as a newbie to this whitewater thing and trying to decide on what kind of boat to buy it would be nice to know that a team rider is pluggin his brand of boat. I'm begining to think it's like surfing " every makers board is the best" 

Like most fool's out there I am trying to get advice from an internet forum and realize that an opnion is worth what it cost me!!!

Also when is there not enoufh water in a river to run it??? the flow site says that the foxton/platte is to low but I've been having fun outthere the last couple of days, maybe I'm just to green to know the difference???


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

holy crap rasdoggy! you've been running foxton at 90 cfs? that deserves an award of some sort . . . I'm sure it's fun now, but after you've paddled rivers with water in them this spring you may change you're mind . . . but then I've run elephant butress at about 42 cfs, so . . .


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Just for you guys I changed my signature. I am stoked on my brother's boats and when people ask for opinions I like to chime in. I try to answer what I know. I also know that it is requirement of many companies team that they watch the boards to answer questions. It is a service as well as a marketing ploy. I watch the buzz to learn about things like SB 62 and that Denver water board is planning to buy shoshone powerplant for the water rights. So the western slope maybe dry soon anyway and I'll have to troll snoller blading sights for all the hot tips on snow blading. 

Peter


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

*no awards*

I'll have to say I avoid the bigger holes (to me anyway) and just play in the places that let my 11ft boat fit  !!!

And it suprized me that I can surf it on the tinyest little wave to.... can't wait to get a real boat...


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I just changed my signature a la Pete so that no one calls me out when I spew a bunch of self promotional bs about my home river this summer. Now you know its coming and I am letting you know who I am...repin' for the 81201. 

Although I must say anything posted by Toddg, Brook, Marky Fresh Olson, or the ******* I always treat with a healthy dose of skepticism. Those dudes are always runnin' up on me with some new pyramid scheme... Always got a hand in my pocket...


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

I just changed mine again. Representin' west side. I got a big straw for ya. 

Peter


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Harvey,
Did I tell you about my guaranteed instant money maker yet. You should come over for poker tonight and I will tell you all about it. Its in the 81211 hood. Its the house with the yellow Prijon Hurricane Sport Edition on the porch. Beware of the crazy pitbull!!

Oh yeah, Harvey you should buy an EZG! It's rips!

Signed,
Mark Olson
Wave Sport-Regional Team


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

harvey i've been trying to make a buck off you -- i mean WITH you -- for years. but seriously, i have a great investment opportunity that has your name all over it. it involves miniature ponies, midgets & strippers. i have a really good feeling about this one. could be the one that takes us to the next level. 

seriously. think about it. 

let's talk offline ...


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Pete...all this smack coming from a guy whose local play spot is called the "log hole" ...pipe down before we dry you up all together...

Marky, I would drive up for your nickle poker sessions but I am too busy shining the Salida Team's, Ark Valley championship trophy, from last year's local series. 

ToddG, I am genuinely interested in your offer, while I mock these others I am keenly aware of the growth potential when one combines things that are smaller than normal with adult entertainment....please forward me details...


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

The Log Hole is the only one I am willing to tell you about. I will through team Carbondale in that mix anytime and we will see where the trophy lives. I'll bring them over the divide and serve it up nine 7 zero style. 

Peter


----------



## paddlergurl (Feb 14, 2005)

*Harvey- you just wait*

I gotta back up my homeboy in this case-
Harvey- we definitely have some secret weapons on the west side in Carbondale. Just wait til we get our own private, self-designed whitewater park and then we'll have our own face off- and be keeping our own trophy! Until then, we'll just have to beat you on your home turf...
Representin'- Hanna


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Harvey
Keep stroking that trophy while you can. Next year the 81211 crew will actually show up and try. You see Harvey, we actually have REAL things to kayak up here in the 81211 hood. We actually feel sorry for you 81201 boaters, you only have 2 holes to flop around in, 1 is a broken down piece and the other one, while good, is slower than my old van driving up Fremont Pass.

So whenever the ol ball and chain lets you out of the house, come on up for our 50 cent poker nights. I will give you hint about the new insta money maker...it involves a BigWorm!!!
check it out www.bigwormclothing.com

Deceptively yours,
Mark Olson
BigWormClothing- President


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

This thread made my day - funny sh*t  I have a few points to discuss.

To Marco  You have to have an afro, pittbull, 64 Impalla on twenty twos with switches, sell bud, and black to preside over big worm. Hell 4 of 6 aint bad.

To Mike H  Lets make the Chaffee Challenge for year round residents only. No 3 monthers, no van down by the river livin hippies. Just us board as hell in the winter locals can compete. Also lets add a creek component to the challenge. One Salida day, One BV day and the tie breaker is at Lake Creek = Brains to Caldron  Head to head. Each team fields a team of 5 for this. Wait could you get 5? Maybe only 3 would work better. No it has to be 5  I am fo so not in the top 3 around here and would only get to paddle if it is the top 5 . Also next Wed about 1 PM  Old Faithful/Rock Island  MO INC, Hixton, and You  Get the 81201 Hood up here and lets ski some pow!

To Paddlergurl/peterb  I love the idea of getting more people in this challenge  one unfortunate rule for Carbolendle = no snowboarding read heads or AVSC teachers can compete  yes you Wheeler. 

To TG  Love the idea of midgets, ponies, and strippers. I have access to about 5 donkeys that could work for the ponies and a great connection for strippers. What about a race during Pimp and Ho up here this May. Bikinis warein 400lb strippers ridin on donkeys. A race right down main here in BV. I can be the bookie and will take bets. 6% to the house. Also did that clown live through that video clip  wow  Hey check out this one ******* Surfin!!! 

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/rednecksurfing.wmv

To poker playin boaters  get up here to BV for the next Tourney  March 12 - $25 buy in  you will have to find out where and join the club (Arkansas Valley Living) - Also sign up early we fill the 40 or so spots. 

To the stiff man  Any opinion is worth listening to - even if you do not agree with it  and BKs opinion when it comes to boating IMO is better than most. Take it for what it is worth - to you.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

A'ight Pete and Paddlegurl (Hanna) I will also give you the golf course fish ladder hole...yeah you guys should come down next summer. Hanna tried to ringer for BV (their whole squad was made up of ringers since ******* and Marko were too busy playing low stakes poker and selling ashtrays on Ebay) but it did not seem to help too much. 

******* I am down for a creek race but if we can find ten total of our friends that want to race on Lake Creek I will be impressed. Lets do some sled neckin' call me or inc. 

Marko, your shit talking is getting out of hand. Check the scoreboard homey. Not too mention we don't need a civil war down here. 90% of you hairy palmed monkeys up north learned to cartwheel down here in the Heart of the Rockies anyway. 

I will give it up to the BV scene circa '05 though, when I moved from BV down here to Salida Beach in '98 it was ******* holding it down for BV solo. No one else wanted to subject themselves to 12 months of Panchos and -15 windchill. You know me dog I am a uniter...can't we all just get along?...so we can dis on everyone else?


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

excellent! The Valley in-fighting has already begun in earnest & it's barely march.

i just can't wait til arkansas creek peaks at 400cfs this year, & you guys get to have your little cartwheel contest to see who is the king of cartwheels. best start practicin' your cartwheels now. flatwater season is in! & best watch out for marko -- son's been ankle-bitin' 2 of the best cartwheelers in the biz & can probably do a whole lotta cartwheels by now. he's a hustler. no disputin' though, in colorado, The Valley has it on lock when it comes to who cartwheels the best. lefts, rights, more lefts. dang! 

oh, & Brook A. would love to do a lake creek race. he could bring his buddy Paris & rep the front range. teehee. 

'Neck, wish i could invite you in on my idea to make MILLIONS, but three's a crowd on this one .. & really, i'm looking for someone who's a little less, uh, bright/savvy, to take advantage of. so Harvey ("uniter, not divider") is the no-brainer choice for this (pun fully intended).


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

That's it.... You're all f*#@!d!!!! Too much bumpin gums from you Mtn pokes. I'm sharpening my blades! We ga take it 2 da H20, no valley too big, no ho too small. Time 2 git served ya'll!

Bring it!


-G's up. 80301



-Where's Gary E's big ars in all this drama?


----------



## mp (Feb 4, 2004)

Shit TG I was having a blast just reading this post, but now game on. 
Late,
Paris

PS TG keep my name out of this in Valley fighting, and how do you get to Treasure Canyon?*
*


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Ohhhh, come on Harvey! Was the 2 hole comment below the belt??? You know I have a mad props for ya! I will never forget that if it wasn't for you we wouldn't have any of these sweet Ark valley playspots. But GEEZZ, the trophy comment was this big slow pitch to swing at, I had to take it.

And Harvey, I agree, we do need to unite. Sometimes it's hard though, living in this RED 81211 area during the winter starts wearing on a person. I'm starting to think Bush really is our savior...okay that's a lie, but you get the picture.

ToddG, As far as a flatwater cartwheel champion, I am pretty sure Harvey has that one locked in, I just can't seem to cartwheel right.

*******, poker tonight??? I need a win, I have to fund these new BigWorm clothes that are going to print this week.

later


----------

